# Emulsifying wax help



## Nao (Jun 12, 2017)

I came across some threads about those in shower lotion bars a while ago and they seems awesome, so now I'm on the hunt after a good all around emulsifying wax but I have absolutely no idea what to look for. 

Does any of these seem good? 
https://www.thesoapkitchen.co.uk/acatalog/solubisers-emulsifiers-diluents-thickeners.html

https://www.gracefruit.com/browse/c...-Ingredients-118/c-Emulsifiers-Thickeners-19/


----------



## Nao (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay, nobody wants to take pity on me today? ;__;
I've looked around some more and narrowed it down to those two but I still have no idea of which one is best, anybody who know?

Emulsifying wax N200 
INCI: Cetearyl Alcohol and PEG20 Stearate

Emulsifying wax NF  
INCI: Cetearyl Alcohol and Polysorbate 60


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 12, 2017)

It has only been 5 hours, and most of us in the US were in the middle of our work day.

First of all, the best place to get info on lotion ingredients is http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

Specifically http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/2009/10/emulsifying-systems-e-wax-polawax-and.html talks about different emulsifiers.

Also we JUST talked about this too.  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=649659&postcount=13

If you type emulsifying wax in the search bar its like the 5th post listed.

To answer your question, I prefer BTMS-50 as my emulsifier.  It is also called conditioning emulsifier for the generic version, tho you might get BTMS 25 with that.  

If I can not get either, I use E-wax NF.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 12, 2017)

then beside Bmts - 50 I use Lotion pro 165, E-wax, and few of cold emuslifiers.  You need to know what you are asking for,  Educate yourself, swift monkey is best source to learn


----------



## Nao (Jun 12, 2017)

kchaystack said:


> It has only been 5 hours, and most of us in the US were in the middle of our work day.
> 
> First of all, the best place to get info on lotion ingredients is http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...




 I know, I'm just so exited about this and want to get ready to place my order as fast as possible as it will take a couple of weeks before the stuff arrives. I am sorry if don't sound very nice. (Not being passive aggressive here) 

The stupid thing is, I looked around both on swiftcraftmonkey and SMF maybe a week or so ago, and read most of the threads you are linking but for some reason the only thing that really stuck was that there is a billion different products but you absolutely need to use the polar wax because everything else sucks. So I didn't think about looking there again as it wasn't very helpful last time, but taking a second looks now would have cleared up a lot of questions. 

 Either way, thank you so much for helping me, I would still have been totally clueless  otherwise.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 12, 2017)

Neo wait, what is you want to make?  You need to have a plan, otherwise you are going to be all over the place and getting lost ie lotion bars ;  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=+lotion+bars
read about it, make it as long as you get the one you are satisfied with it,  Then go to the next product you want to know or make.  I had spend two years , reading swift monkey , every day like for 2 hours.  No I only go there when I am in doubts.   good luck in the new adventure


----------



## milky (Jun 12, 2017)

I love SwiftCraftyMonkey but can definitely relate. I'll read pages there, find it super interesting, and then all that info melts into a bubbling mumbo-jumbo gumbo pot. Might find a carrot or something but most of it gets stashed in my brain's "hopefully read again later" file. That said, this subject was applicable to me and thanks for the links!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is a link discussing shower bars. IrishLass has a nice recipe listed. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=63280&highlight=shower+lotion&page=2


----------



## Nao (Jun 13, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Neo wait, what is you want to make?  You need to have a plan, otherwise you are going to be all over the place and getting lost ie lotion bars ;  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=+lotion+bars
> read about it, make it as long as you get the one you are satisfied with it,  Then go to the next product you want to know or make.  I had spend two years , reading swift monkey , every day like for 2 hours.  No I only go there when I am in doubts.   good luck in the new adventure



I know, I have a plan! I'm just not so good at telling people about it apparently :mrgreen:


----------



## Nao (Jun 13, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Here is a link discussing shower bars. IrishLass has a nice recipe listed. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=63280&highlight=shower+lotion&page=2



Yes, that is the in shower lotion bars I was thinking about! That's the whole reason I wanted to get some emulsifying wax. Maybe I should have linked that thread in the first post.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 13, 2017)

Another option is to ask the vendor. Emulsifying waxes are a big question mark for me.


----------



## soapswirl (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Nao, I'm in the UK too and spent a huge amount of time and money on trying to find a good emulsifying wax here! My advice would be to look at 'Aromazone', although they are based in France they do free delivery to the UK. They have a wide range and you can buy relatively small quantites to try out without spending too much. Also, their 'emulsifying wax number 1' is the same as polawax. It's my favourite for making lotions, although i've never made lotion bars so can't advise you there!


----------



## zolveria (Jun 15, 2017)

*emulsifier and HLB *

LEARN ABOUT HLB .. ONCE YOU UNDER STAND THIS YOU CAN NARROW DOWN WHICH EMULSIFIERS YOU WANT. and learn to create lotions or shower lotions 
 HERE ARE LINKS

http://chemistscorner.com/hlb-the-easiest-way-to-create-an-em


http://www.scientificspectator.com/documents/personal care spectator/HLB_Basics.pdf


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 16, 2017)

zolveria said:


> LEARN ABOUT HLB .. ONCE YOU UNDER STAND THIS YOU CAN NARROW DOWN WHICH EMULSIFIERS YOU WANT. and learn to create lotions or shower lotions
> 
> HERE ARE LINKS
> 
> ...





Learn about correct use of capital letters


----------



## Dahila (Jun 16, 2017)

The internet courtesy; Turn your caps lock off and stop screaming.  It is really simple........... Thank you TEG


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 16, 2017)

zolveria said:


> LEARN ABOUT HLB .. ONCE YOU UNDER STAND THIS YOU CAN NARROW DOWN WHICH EMULSIFIERS YOU WANT. and learn to create lotions or shower lotions
> HERE ARE LINKS
> 
> http://chemistscorner.com/hlb-the-easiest-way-to-create-an-em
> ...


50+ years ago there were not actual self emulsifying emulsifiers available. Now there are so many different emulsifiers available you really can get along just fine without learning the HLB system. I happened to put together a combination of emulsifiers without the help of the HLB system that I really like for some lotions. Come to find out the same combination, maybe not same percentages but who knows, is available under a few different names of emulsifying wax. Why try to complicate it for someone who does not know a lot about emulsifiers. I just simply is not necessary today


----------

